

It may already be too late for Blackberry Playbook to recover - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2383631,00.asp

======
jjm
I desperately want an iPad competitor to come out. I don't own an iPad, but
would like to make a purchase on a more open bit of kit. But the very basics
are being ignored. Apple has spent time researching and has built a large team
to put it's products out. Why is it so hard for these other companies to just
spend the time and do the same, and for just the basics at least. Touch that
works, email, browsing, maybe music. Lets start with that, and take baby steps
to more functionality.

